# Ribs? (Not poultry)



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of ribs do you feed?

So far I have offered lamb and veal, but I am nervous feeding anything harder from a mature animal. He can't have poultry, and I need something to clean his teeth.

What have you successfully fed? Have you ever encountered a problem?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Goat ribs are a big hit here. Lamb and veal are on the no no list for Midnite, so I just don't get them. I just ordered elk, goat and Bison ribs, so we will see how that goes.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The goat ribs are from smaller younger goats, even the puppy handled them really well


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Those look wonderful, where do you get them?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Those look wonderful, where do you get them?


Raw paws that is now raw pet I think http://www.rawpawspet.com. They are out of them until summer, so Ive been scrambling to find another source. I just ordered from here Best Prices on the Net for Elk Meat, Buffalo Meat, Goat Meat, Venison, Steak and Roasts, Antler Chews. I'll let you know if it's the same. From the way they explained them I think so. They have lots of stuff on the Elkusa site.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I feed a lot of Pork Spare Rib although they leave some of the thicker bones behind...

llombardo great links!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> and I need something to clean his teeth.
> 
> What have you successfully fed? Have you ever encountered a problem?


I have found large sections of beef tail is a great chew for my dog and gets most all of her teeth involved. The sections I buy might be 6 inches long or even bigger and weigh a pound or three ..lots of meat, cartilage, tendon.

This video I found shows a good example of what I feed my dog....if you skip around in the video...you can see the dog using his front teeth to tear off pieces besides the grinding with the rear teeth. I notice he gave it to the dog frozen to make him work even harder.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3yATX8UBg4

The comment on why his dog's ears are down is "interesting"


SuperG


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I gave Remi a raw beef rib today...he didn't know what to do with it at first...but then he tore into it. I noticed pieces of sharp bone on the deck. So I took it away from him....Is it normal to see "splinters" around while they are eating the ribs?


----------

